# How do you know if creatine is working?



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't a clue whether it is for me or not.

Some people are non-responders etc, hence my question.

Short of living your life like a scientific experiment, how do you know if it's doing anything?

Thanks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry I'm not much help to ya...I'm a non-responders. From what I've experienced everyone I know who uses it made great gains, quickly, and swear by it....those bastards


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Errrr....are you noticing the usual creatine effects?

Weight gain?

Increased strength?

If not, it isn't working.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

This is a good question , the only creatine that has ever worked for me is the small juice bottles that cost 50 quid. The mix yourself stuff just gives me the shytes Grrr


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

lol dan , keep serching mate your bound too find 1 that doesnt upset your guts


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Nah sod that mate. I tend to use Cornflour,brownbread,DorianYates Nox Pump and some redbull does the trick , plus you dont get the farts etc


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

fair shout dan


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Wee G said:


> Errrr....are you noticing the usual creatine effects?
> 
> Weight gain?
> 
> ...


Yes, but these things occur from normal weight training and eating well do they not?

Are the effects THAT noticeable compared to not using it?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Errrr....are you noticing the usual creatine effects?
> 
> Weight gain?
> 
> ...


I think that it is a fair question, if you are training well and making gains then you start on creatine and carry on making gains how do you know if it is making a difference? I think that it is very hard to tell if it makes a difference unless you really really study your training, even then you have to be very good/anal to notice a difference IMO. I except that in some cases that you will notice but not all/most cases.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I absolutely saw no differance. Very anal about my training.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> I absolutely saw no differance.


Same 'ere.

Complete waste of money for me.

Tried mono, CEE & some poncy (but reputable) branded stuff & it all did absolutely fcuk all except for make me gruff.


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> This is a good question , the only creatine that has ever worked for me is the small juice bottles that cost 50 quid. The mix yourself stuff just gives me the shytes Grrr


MMUSA creatine serum mate?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im making small gains each week so i feel like i dont need try try creatine.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I take creatine ethyl ester that works wonders for me


----------



## Krashslaughta (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually thinking about it, this is a really good question. Sorry that's just a useless reply but I'm wondering now if Creatine's actually doing the business but I know that when I used to train without it I wasn;t lifting as heavy as I am now so I suppose that can be accredited to Creatine.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

A few years back i was training with a mate, we were both natty and had been working out a couple of years.

Anyway, he bought a tub of creatine (can't remember which type) he used it at the recommended dose for 3 wks and added 10kilo to his bench, after a week his bench was back were it was before creatine, save for an extra rep or two, the same as what i'd made without it, thats my experience, so i never bothered to try it myself.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the replies boys and girl.

I did my leg workout a few days ago; 3 or 4 days after giving the creatine a break and I could only manage about 6 reps of squats with the weight I'd been doing 3 sets of 8 with the previous week.

Now, I'd had a busy day at work the day before and missed lunch, and had also only had my pre-workout pasta half an hour before I started my set, so it had prob not digested fully, but I felt quite flat and lacking power.

I'll stay off it until the next leg workout, which will be done fully fuelled etc to see if it's creatine related or not, and will report back.


----------

